# Sweet juices (BIG ML CLUB and CUSH MAN)...



## Le_Meow (27/8/18)

I moved to the West Coast almost 2 years ago now. Since we don't have any vape shops here, I usually order the same juice I've always vaped usually on sirvape.co.za.

I recently had training in PTA and obviously made time to stop at TheVapery in Centurion, where I picked up the aforementioned juices. When I tasted them in-store, I was completely blown away. It felt like I had been living on the fringe of civilization since I left Gauteng, and got completely behind with all the newer innovations in vaping.

Nonetheless, these two juices have gunked up my coils, leave a burnt residue, and have completely destroyed my Big Baby beast coils. Anyone that have either tasted these juices or know what I am talking about- why are they so sweet? WHat do they add. Some part of me wants to exclaim that for some inexplicable reason, they can't be good for me. 

Just curious as to what others have experienced. Is it the sweetness that destroys wicking and coils?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (27/8/18)

I am not familiar with the makeup of these juices but the sweetener Ethyl Maltol/Cotton Candy (which I also prefer using) is known to gunk up your wicks and coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

These juices have sucralose added which is a sweetener. Juices with sweetener tend to gunk up coils quickly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (27/8/18)

Sucralose sweetener is most likely the culprit. Its a known coil killer and is widely used in a lot of international juices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

